# Pro Student School Qualifying Question



## stillsoawesome (Aug 8, 2006)

Okay so I was looking into the Pro Membership programs mostly just out of curiosity. I figured I probably wouldn't qualify because I don't go to a cosmetology school or performing art school, and I dont. What I did notice while I was poking around was that they offer the Pro Program to fashion stylists/costume designers in the industry. I'm a student of fashion design at The Fashion Institute of Technology in NYC (and we also have a fashion styling major).... after going back to the student memebership section I read a little bit that said...

" For a school to qualify for participation in the M·A·C PRO Student Program or to speak to someone about becoming qualified to participate in the program, please contact 1-800-387-6707 ext. 2463 or [email protected]."

Has anyone ever tried to qualify without attending one of the listed schools? Do you think it's worth a shot? I figure for the discount I may as well try, can't hurt... even if the fashion design major wasn't approved I have friends who are in the styling major and maybe they could qualify?

Anyway, sorry this is long. Basically I'm just wondering how strict they are with this.... Thanks!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Aug 8, 2006)

They are pretty strict about all their discounts so I don't think going to FIT would fly, but are you currently working in fashion too? I would say get business cards made up & a letter from your employer saying that you're workingin the industry (or your resume would work too).  You'll be able to get the regular Pro Card (since you're not an MA though, the discount will only be 30%)


----------



## ilovemac84 (Apr 24, 2007)

i have thought about attending a paul mitchell partner school for esthetics.  i really want to attend a school that does qualify!  i looked for it on the approved schools list but it wasn't on there, so i e-mailed and asked how to get a school approved.  all i did was faxed the course outline in (even though im not currently enrolled) and the school was approved, so it's definately worth a try.


----------



## PBunnieP (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stillsoawesome* 

 
_Okay so I was looking into the Pro Membership programs mostly just out of curiosity. I figured I probably wouldn't qualify because I don't go to a cosmetology school or performing art school, and I dont. What I did notice while I was poking around was that they offer the Pro Program to fashion stylists/costume designers in the industry. I'm a student of fashion design at The Fashion Institute of Technology in NYC (and we also have a fashion styling major).... after going back to the student memebership section I read a little bit that said...

" For a school to qualify for participation in the M·A·C PRO Student Program or to speak to someone about becoming qualified to participate in the program, please contact 1-800-387-6707 ext. 2463 or [email protected]."

Has anyone ever tried to qualify without attending one of the listed schools? Do you think it's worth a shot? I figure for the discount I may as well try, can't hurt... even if the fashion design major wasn't approved I have friends who are in the styling major and maybe they could qualify?

Anyway, sorry this is long. Basically I'm just wondering how strict they are with this.... Thanks!_

 
Sorry this has nothing to do with what you are asking but I just saw that you are attending FIT. I got into that school too for fashion design but I couldn't go since it was way too expensive and no financial support for international students they say. I'm a bit bummed. But what do you think of the school overall?


----------



## bubbas454 (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi 

I have and they dont allow it.

Sorry

Emma


----------

